# Anyone have the Laowa 15mm f2 for RF mount?



## JoTomOz (Sep 20, 2019)

I realise it may be too early to ask, but was curious if anyone has this lens. It’s been available for Sony e mount for a while but it looks like there may be some differences, for example for rf it has 5 not 7 aperature blades. I’m interested in the good control of flare (small front element that takes filters), defined sun stars, and the different possibilities given the shallow depth of field combined it’s decent close focus abilities (.25x).


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 15, 2022)

It may be nitpicking but it was the aperture blade cunt that kept me from picking this one up. I went with a hard to find Samyang AF 14 2.8 for RF. The AF is remarkably good! It's not as sharp as the Laowa is purported to be but for my uses I'm pleased. Still, I'd love some hands on time with that Zero D.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 15, 2022)

Review LAOWA 15MM F2 ZERO-D


The Laowa 15mm F2 Zero-D is a bright super-wide angle from Laowa. It is the brightest 15mm in the world, and it is also quite distortion-free. For a 15mm




camerastuffreview.com





I read this review today and I'm thinking about getting the Laowa or the Samyang for Astro photography. I might rent either one for a weekend and do some testing. 

I do own the RF 16mm F2.8 but for Astro or nightscapes I can't imagine it'll do the trick. And the RF UWA zooms are just insanely priced...


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Feb 15, 2022)

Blue Zurich said:


> It may be nitpicking but it was the aperture blade cunt that kept me from picking this one up. I went with a hard to find Samyang AF 14 2.8 for RF. The AF is remarkably good! It's not as sharp as the Laowa is purported to be but for my uses I'm pleased. Still, I'd love some hands on time with that Zero D.


Have you done any astro photography with the Samyang? Or nightscapes? I'd really be interested to hear about your experience with this lense.


----------



## Blue Zurich (Feb 15, 2022)

Exploreshootshare said:


> Have you done any astro photography with the Samyang? Or nightscapes? I'd really be interested to hear about your experience with this lense.


Not yet, I live in a light polluted area but will be using it for dark skies this spring.


----------

